# New Sony book reader!



## AE35Unit (Jun 20, 2009)

Was in town earlier and my other half took me to Waterstones-often a dangerous pursuit-to show me something she'd spotted the other day. They're selling these book readers in store. They're like an alternative to the Amazon Kindle but at a cheaper outlay of a pound short of  200 quid! It looks quite good too. You get a disk with 100 classic books and you can log onto Waterstones site to download more. The only thing with it is it has no built in light(does the Kindle?)
It says you have over 7000 page turns on one battery which is like reading War and Peace 5 times-not sure why anyone would want to do that tho!


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not sure how i feel about these. Obviousely, they're the future, but there's no substitute for the feel of a book in your hand and the look of a book on the shelves. 

I'm hitting 40 now, so i don't get this fascination with electronic media and storage. It has it's place, but leave my books alone.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 20, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I'm not sure how i feel about these. Obviousely, they're the future, but there's no substitute for the feel of a book in your hand and the look of a book on the shelves.
> 
> I'm hitting 40 now, so i don't get this fascination with electronic media and storage. It has it's place, but leave my books alone.



Well i'm 42 and fast running out of shelf space so,bring it on! Its gonna happen whether we like it or not. I know what you mean about the feel of a real book but well there was a similar argument when digital cameras came out. Oh there's nothing like film...


----------



## Rodders (Jun 21, 2009)

Are all new release books available for the electronic reader?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 21, 2009)

Rodders said:


> Are all new release books available for the electronic reader?



I'm not sure how many are available,but they're in pdf format which is very widely used so i'd imagine there'd be a good range of books,fiction and non. I have them on my nintendo DS tho the screen is a lot smaller on that.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Jun 21, 2009)

I love mine, got it for my birthday (well i paid for half of it).

I find really quite easy to use (apart from some charging issues) and I personally don't have any problems reading it


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 21, 2009)

purple_kathryn said:


> I love mine, got it for my birthday (well i paid for half of it).
> 
> I find really quite easy to use (apart from some charging issues) and I personally don't have any problems reading it



Did you get the light for it,so you can read at night?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Jun 22, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Did you get the light for it,so you can read at night?


 
Nah, I have a wee desk lamp on my bed side table


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 22, 2009)

purple_kathryn said:


> Nah, I have a wee desk lamp on my bed side table



Oh i'd have to get the light for it so I could read at night without disturbing Helen. I like the DS for that.


----------



## ktabic (Jun 22, 2009)

I got one of these a couple of months back. They are very nice. Gone through six novels on it so far.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 22, 2009)

ktabic said:


> I got one of these a couple of months back. They are very nice. Gone through six novels on it so far.



I wonder how it compares to Amazons more pricey Kindle?


----------



## ktabic (Jun 22, 2009)

No idea. Personally I think the kindle wastes to much space with that keyboard, and any e-book reader with a net connection misses the point imho. When I'm reading I don't want to be distracted by the internet.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i think the internet connection is to allow you to download new reading matter. The sony reader has that connectivity too doesn't it?


----------



## ktabic (Jun 23, 2009)

No, the Sony doesn't have a net connection, and a good thing to. Far to distracting.

Also, I've just looked at a picture of a Kindle 2 and realised why I really don't like the look of them. They are a righty only device, where as the Sony is pretty good for left or right hand usage.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 24, 2009)

ktabic said:


> No, the Sony doesn't have a net connection, and a good thing to. Far to distracting.


So i take it the sony uses a USB connection to download new books to it?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Jun 24, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> So i take it the sony uses a USB connection to download new books to it?


 
Yes it does. I have had some minor issues with it though.

For example you're supposed to charge off the usb cable but a couple of times it actually drained the rest of the battery (so I ended up getting a direct charger off ebay)


----------

